
Creating a GitHub action to detect toxic comments using TensorFlow.js - todsacerdoti
https://charliegerard.dev/blog/github-action-toxic-comments/
======
raybb
This is great!

I was thinking of doing something similar to this for the big awesome list
([https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome))

They require people to 'review' two PRs before they can have their own PR
merged. It would be cool to automate that check with a bot like this.

